# HELP, PLEASE.I´m desperate!



## Renye (Mar 12, 2011)

When I want Perlita to put her in the cage, IS IMPOSSIBLE!!! She runs away and then, she fly a lot while screaming:wacko:, frightening Reynie.Finally, she gets too tired and is scared and i catch her and put her inside. I dont like do this because she suffer. I DO DEALS with her, with millet and all, but she is too scared of me in this moment, because in others, she is relaxed and she only wants to put on my hand, for give her millet. WHAT I have to DO????? I´m desperate...


----------



## luckybag1 (Aug 27, 2011)

Hola Renye, put Reynie in the cage first. Then try and put Perlita in. If this does not work it may be because of Perlita's behaviour and that she must not like going into her cage. She is like child being sent to its bedroom and they dont want to go, the child will cry and behave badly. Show her the millet seed and then put a small piece on the bottom of the cage. See if that will make her want to go in the cage. Good luck.


----------



## NardiB (Jun 16, 2011)

i did this to my bird : 
took all the food inside cage and made sure they saw it . i left for about 20 min so they could relax . they i tried with a perch to catch him but i knew it wasnt going to work . i made this because they got tired and wanted to eat . 

if you manage to get your bird over the cage , he will go in by hisself .


----------



## morla (Aug 15, 2011)

Hope everything works out for you!


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

OK, until she's OK with you picking her up and putting her back in the cage, I wouldn't let her out. Or if you're going to let her out, you have to hang onto her. Otherwise, the chasing that you're doing is ruining any training or bonding that you accomplished that day because she's scared of you again. You really need to get her tame or at least used to being handled before letting her run around.


----------



## Renye (Mar 12, 2011)

thanks all, but it isnt easy. you think that i can tame her so easyly, but i´m not alone, my brother... he thinks that perlita is like reynie and he take her to his bedroom, but perlita is too scared and fly, etc. I say he that i want to tame her and he ruin all taming i do, but he follow doing that, he isnt careful and gentle, he is abrupt. and i cant say he anything because he became ungry with me...


----------



## Mentha (Jul 11, 2010)

You may need to clip her wings until you can get her to step up without flying away. This will make her more dependent on your hand as a mode of transportation.


----------



## Renye (Mar 12, 2011)

clip her wings? i cant do that. she suffers a lot with all. i have to catch her, open her wingas, clip her wings... i cat, i cant. i dont know how to clip, it would be a mess.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

A vet or a pet store would clip her wings for you with no problem...it would make taming a heck of a lot easier, trust me. Some birds are sweeter when they can't fly away from you. I know Hershey is. My bird store in San Diego used to clip wings for $5.


----------



## Annie (Nov 20, 2009)

Yeah I also agree that you may want to consider clipping Perlita's wings at a local pet store. They usually do it for a few bucks. Just until she is tamer. Also, keep in mind that even the tamest birds would have times when they don't want to go inside the cage, just like a child who would occasionally feel wide awake and not want to go to bed. Good luck!


----------



## munnith (Aug 28, 2011)

ja i agree with all of you.. first you need to clip her wings and it's gonna help with taming. and then you need to be more patient with the tiel and those little angels needs alot of time to gain your trust.


----------



## Renye (Mar 12, 2011)

yea... i know, munnith and annie and roxy...but here in spain there arent too many vets for birds and the matter of birds... dont know, but when we go to the vet for remove the band of perlita--it was hurting her--, the vet had to put her anesthesic. she suffered a lot and i dont want to hurt her other time... maybe, she doesnt want to be tamed and i dont have to clip or tame... no, look, im going to tame her, be patient and all ok? but slowly. THANKS all, really thanks!


----------

